# Help w/coding for abdominoplasty



## Justarose (Jan 29, 2010)

The procedure was abdominoplasty and the dx was abdominal dermatochalasis ...

I cannot determine if the dx should be 701.8 or 708.9  

Thank you in advance !


----------



## timquinn (Aug 21, 2013)

I think this may be a red herring. Dermatochalasis Seems to relate to a condition of the eyes  (baggy eyes). It's caused by a lack of elasticity of the skin around the eye. The only ICD-9 code for this relates to the eye. If this is the same problem I've been working on, I keyed in on the other term (Diastasis recti). This seems to be a separation of the rectus muscle, and it's code is 728.84. I haven't checked this answer yet, but I'll let you know when I get the test back.


----------

